# WHEN TO INTRUDUCE A DOG TO WATER



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Looking for a little help 1st time dog owner. Have a yellow lab pup 7 weeks old now. And was wondering when to introduce her to water and just a few steps on what is the best way to get her started.

Thanks 
LB


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i say take him for a swim now. go swiming with him not only will you bond with the pup but ne will learn to love the water but then again i've never seen a lab that dosnt love the water


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Start her now while the water is warm. Don't force her. Let her follow you in or better yet if you have another dog. Just keep her in wading water and don't make a bid deal out of it. I'll bet by 8 weeks she's a swimmer!!
Whatever you do, NO NOT pick her up and sit her down in swimming water.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd do it on Saterday, the sooner the better but don't push it, put some shorts on and let her follow you in, if she panicks don't make a big deal of it just go towards shore and then back out again, she wil get the hang of it befor you know it.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

THE BEST WAY TO GET HER STARTED IS TO GET YOU STARTED FIRST, GET A TRAINING MANUAL/BOOK AND READ IT FOLLOW AND USE IT AS A BIBLE.YOU NEED TO GET PROPERLY EDUCATED BEFORE YOU CAN EDUCATE YOURE DOG. GOOD LUCK


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the information. Got her out to the lake and did not even have to get wet. She was not to sure at first so we just walked up and down the shore. She would just get her feet wet and run back out , and befor I knew it she was swiming she just loves the water. Was just a kick to see it all take place what a treat. Did not stay to long after that keeping her wanting more.

Thanks to all that responded
LB :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good to hear LB!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Great Start!!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Take a towel along with you next time.
Dry her off as soon as you are done. Then some more running around on land to dry her off quickly.
Glad to hear of the fun experience.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Watchm! said:


> Take a towel along with you next time.
> Dry her off as soon as you are done. Then some more running around on land to dry her off quickly.
> Glad to hear of the fun experience.


Why?


----------

